# The T Keepers



## wicked (Aug 1, 2005)

*A cartoon for tarantula enthusiasts*    ;P 

Ever get an idea stuck in your head and you can't seem to get anything else done till you get it out of your system? It happens to me all the time. 
   A month or so ago I went to bed after reading the boards only to find I  couldn't sleep and the idea for this got etched in my brain. Thinking about this one spawned ideas for a series of them. (Credit where credit is due, posts by Wolfy and Snipes inspired this particular cartoon)


----------



## The Red Queen (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL!  Very cute!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder what the outfit looks like for OBT tank maintenance.


----------



## wicked (Aug 2, 2005)

> LOL! Very cute!


Thank you  



> I wonder what the outfit looks like for OBT tank maintenance


Chain mail shark suit of course.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 2, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol, that's really cool.


the subtrate in that rosie tank is a little questionable tho...lol jk. ;P


----------



## wicked (Aug 6, 2005)

Substrate? Umm....oops.    

Glad you all liked it. Maybe I will get around to drawing the rest of them one of these days.


----------



## Snipes (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats hilarious. I especially like how the t is    and the catchers mit (lots of funny things in my head). I remember that post with the radiation suit. I was going to post a pic or that, the Michelin man, or that nerdy kid from Little Giants who comes with a huge rubber suit. U ought to put that as ur avatar


----------



## wicked (Nov 1, 2005)

I felt I was long overdue for putting up another one of these. I am sure you were all waiting in breathless anticipation. *cough* *cough*

edit:corrected, rescanned and resized   :8o  

[/IMG]


----------



## wicked (Feb 16, 2006)

*new toons*

Ok, I am a slacker. I haven't put up any new T keepers in a couple months, so I am adding *two *new ones. ;P


----------



## Snipes (Feb 16, 2006)

i like the mine mine mine one cuz that has happened before to me


----------



## Sheri (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd get a way better nursing home package if I could draw spiders like that for my son.

I'd take a pic of the one I did, if I felt bored enough to desire a DIY confidence rebuilding project.


----------



## wicked (Feb 16, 2006)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I'd take a pic of the one I did, if I felt bored enough to desire a DIY confidence rebuilding project.



   I call. Let's see it. ;P


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

You know how to make a tired man laugh. What a nice ending of my stressful day :worship:


----------



## Conan (Feb 17, 2006)

Geez how did i miss that first cartoon? That is so funny! Congratulations, I think that picture is going to run through my head every time i do cage maintenance for the rest of my life.

I like the cup the best...


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 10, 2006)

I Like


----------



## Bedlam (May 10, 2006)

I'd certainly buy a calendar of this stuff!!

Water Dish Blues = GOLD!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## cricket54 (May 11, 2006)

I LOVE the cartoons ! Your drawings are really really good. I didn't see the first one either so I'm sure glad I've seen the thread this time! You have great ideas!

Sharon


----------



## duente (May 11, 2006)

i loved the psychology one hehehe  keep 'em coming!!:clap:


----------



## syndicate (May 11, 2006)

haha good stuff!mabey they'd put that in arachnoculture


----------



## wickedsweetheart (May 11, 2006)

there all great, but i love the suggestion box one, thats exactly how they feel about "comments" where i work, lol


----------



## LukeC (May 12, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ohh man how I laughed. Hats of to you :worship: :worship: :worship: 



			
				Bedlam said:
			
		

> I'd certainly buy a calendar of this stuff!!
> 
> Water Dish Blues = GOLD!! :clap: :clap:


Now that is a great idea.


----------



## wicked (May 12, 2006)

Thank you all  
I suppose I should post another one, huh?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 13, 2006)

Haha! "Tap tap"


----------



## Socrates (May 13, 2006)

I totally missed this, too.  

WOW they are awesome!  All of them!!!! :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: 

In case you wondered, the spider in the locked tank (critizism one), is a girl.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## wak_wak (May 13, 2006)

ahehehe.. nice drawings..


----------



## Pyst (May 13, 2006)

hahah great new cartoon wicked! keep it up and with more regularity if you can. the *tap tap* topped it off.


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 13, 2006)

I like the implied expression on the owner's face !!


----------



## Venom (May 14, 2006)

Lol! Brilliant!   You need to make a calendar!


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 7, 2006)

Any chance we could see more of these, Wicked?

Please?


----------



## Skypainter (Jul 7, 2006)

I just now found this thread and love it!  Keep them coming.


----------



## kraken (Jul 7, 2006)

Me too!! This is funny!!!!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 10, 2006)

Skypainter said:
			
		

> I just now found this thread and love it!  Keep them coming.


Ditto! Keep em' comming!


----------



## Varden (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe I missed these until now!  ROFL!  These are great!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 10, 2006)

more more more please :clap:


----------



## bananaman (Jul 10, 2006)

these are great! you really need to put up some more!


----------



## king7 (Jul 11, 2006)

ha ha i love em  

keep em coming :clap:


----------



## Arietans (Jul 11, 2006)

Very good! :clap:


----------



## Spiderface (Jul 13, 2006)

these are very creative and entertaining. thanks for making them.


----------



## wicked (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words :worship: 

I don't have as much time to draw these as I would like, and inspiration doesn't always come at the best of times. I started this series for fun and I needed the practice. They are inspired, not only by my own experiences, but by all the AB members who share theirs here as well.  I hope you continue to enjoy reading them as much as I enjoy making them. 

Inspiration has been hard to find lately and I was suprised when I found a bit of levity in the most dreaded of all threads.


----------



## Sunar (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL Nice one! 

~Fred


----------



## bananaman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hahahahaha... the handling debate... I love it! Good luck and hopefully youll find time to entertain us... might keep us from fighting


----------



## CodeJACK (Jul 28, 2006)

Ha! Brilliant idea's. Its the Far Side for T keepers.

Well done mate


----------



## Pyst (Jul 28, 2006)

lol wicked produces yet another one! keep up the good work!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 31, 2006)

Great cartoons, keep them coming!


----------



## wicked (Aug 1, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive.  

  I may have to delete pics from all my other threads just so I have room to keep posting these.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 1, 2006)

wicked said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> I may have to delete pics from all my other threads just so I have room to keep posting these.
> 
> View attachment 55759


thats hilarious!!   

Post Molt Syndrome lol


----------



## bananaman (Aug 1, 2006)

excellent! thanks!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow these are great :clap: thank you so much for sharing them (Hope to see more). I can especially relate to the animal rivalry picture . Steph


----------



## sammyp (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant!:clap:  Loved the tap tap: get rid of the cat


----------



## wicked (Aug 15, 2006)

I was inspired.   And got in a hurry, so the poor T's back legs are looking a little scrawny. Oops.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL... great!  

Could you make one a day and post it like 10am CET, so that I can check it the first I do in the morning?


----------



## bananaman (Aug 15, 2006)

haha nice! keep going great job...


----------



## mistercurls (Aug 15, 2006)

It would be cool to see all of these cartoons and more made into a book. Some of them made me laugh my {edit} off. Its funny because only people who keep t's will find them humerous. My freinds see me laughing at them going "whats so funny"

Keep those toons a comin


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 15, 2006)

mistercurls said:
			
		

> It would be cool to see all of these cartoons and more made into a book. Some of them made me laugh my {edit} off. Its funny because only people who keep t's will find them humerous. My freinds see me laughing at them going "whats so funny"
> 
> Keep those toons a comin


I think the understanding of the jokes might actually hit a far smaller group than just the general T keeper Joe. Many of the jokes come of discussions here on this board, to many the subjects are still fresh or have come and come again so I think that some of the jokes might go past someone who's a T keeper but who's not normally a visitor on a discussion board like this one


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 15, 2006)

Wicked, those are extraordinary. Glad I bumped into the thread. You truly have talent. "Pet Rivalry" is my fav so far. So can you have these made into T shirts????


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 15, 2006)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Wicked, those are extraordinary. Glad I bumped into the thread. You truly have talent. "Pet Rivalry" is my fav so far. So can you have these made into T shirts????


I sense big sellers at next year's acon


----------



## wicked (Aug 15, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> LOL... great!
> 
> Could you make one a day and post it like 10am CET, so that I can check it the first I do in the morning?



Oh wow! LOL 365 of them?  It took me a year to do 8 :8o 


Thank you all for the compliments.    I have been seriously considering contacting Arachnotees and seeing if they would be interested in doing a few of the cartoons. I think I may have to modify them for printing though. 



> Keep those toons a comin


Not to worry, I have at least another dozen ideas jotted down, and more are always popping into my head. I do them as time and inspiration allow.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 15, 2006)

wicked said:
			
		

> Oh wow! LOL 365 of them?  It took me a year to do 8 :8o


Just remember I wasn't serious, though I was seriously wishing!


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 27, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Just remember I wasn't serious, though I was seriously wishing!


I'm wishing, too


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2006)

Some days my sense of humor is a bit more depraved than others.


----------



## bananaman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hahahaha  Nice! Keep it up!


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my favourite comic strip! Never stop, please!


----------



## cb45 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ya know, the whole calendar idea is a great one. These would sell better then hot cakes.  I Love them.  Keep up the great work


----------



## NixHexDude (Sep 25, 2006)

It's like a Farside for T's  love it


----------



## mackids (Sep 25, 2006)

Your cartoons are amazing! You have got a great talent. I'd love to see these get printed in arachnoculture magazine it would make for fun installation to the mag. I wonder if Michael Jacobi would go for that?


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Sep 28, 2006)

Good one! Makes me wonder what a T would do if you actually put one of those haloween-like fake spiders in there.


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dude!These are friggen sweet!! You definately have talent!


----------



## IguanaMama (Sep 29, 2006)

mackids said:


> Your cartoons are amazing! You have got a great talent. I'd love to see these get printed in arachnoculture magazine it would make for fun installation to the mag. I wonder if Michael Jacobi would go for that?


OH! That's a good idea!  Wicked, maybe you should contact MJ.  If he passes, maybe try Orin...


----------



## wicked (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh wow. *blush* Thank you all. Again. 

Contacting Mr. Jocobi was suggested a time or two, but I keep chickening out.  

I will try and get another cartoon up this weekend if time allows.


----------



## wicked (Sep 29, 2006)

"if time allows."
Translation-"I'll do anything to get out of housework."


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 29, 2006)

wicked said:


> Some days my sense of humor is a bit more depraved than others.


Plastic Bimbo 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA very nice !


----------



## Skypainter (Sep 29, 2006)

I swear that happens to me, except mine like to poo in their water dishes!


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2006)

Potty-trained T's?!?  Awesome!


----------



## aliceinwl (Oct 1, 2006)

I love them all! Great job


----------



## wicked (Oct 11, 2006)

A little dark feeder humor for EC.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol very nice job. :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Oct 11, 2006)

wicked said:


> I was inspired.   And got in a hurry, so the poor T's back legs are looking a little scrawny. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 56240


How did I miss this one!?!?

HAHAHAHAHAHAH  

My favorite by far!


----------



## Alakdan (Oct 12, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

An artist with a great sense of humor.:worship: 

Though I keep more scorps than Ts, I enjoyed this a lot.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## elyanalyous (Oct 12, 2006)

these are great...ou should keep them coming, hell i'll come and do your housework for you


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 13, 2006)

I can always count on this thread to brighten my day 

Thanks, Wicked 

Much love from the evil kitty


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Nov 3, 2006)

I love your cartoons!


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 3, 2006)

These rock...I would definitely buy a calender of all these.


----------



## Art Klass (Nov 4, 2006)

Your cartoons are wonderful!  Very creative and talented!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Nov 4, 2006)

These are so great, I wanna print some out and put them up in the office, and of course show them to every tarantula keeper I know.  I love the conspiracy theory one, that also applies just as well to scorpions, always filling their water dishes to the brim with sand.


----------



## wicked (Nov 4, 2006)

I have to confess, I have one themed tank with a post apocalypse setting. My red knee likes to sit on the model jet and it always reminded me of Snoopy on his dog house pretending to be the Red Baron.


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 5, 2006)

lol, awesome.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 5, 2006)

lol i named my G. rosea snoopy lol


----------



## Joy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just discovered this thread, and what a delightful surprise!  

Hilarious cartoons.  Love the understated irony of the captions  

Joy


----------



## wicked (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you all again.  :worship: 

I have been trying to come up with a T Keeper design for a Tshirt, I am hoping this one would work. What do you all think?


----------



## becca81 (Dec 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA   

I love it!


----------



## Bob Bohnet (Dec 3, 2006)

You really do some nice work!:worship: 

Thank you much for sharing.
:drool: More please:drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 7, 2006)

wicked said:


> Thank you all again.  :worship:
> 
> I have been trying to come up with a T Keeper design for a Tshirt, I am hoping this one would work. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 59209



hahaha omg that one was hilarious, well actually they all are!!! That is a great shirt Idea though! Id buy one if you sold them!


----------



## OldHag (Dec 7, 2006)

Id buy a shirt that said Tarantulas kick butt   HOW clever is that!!!!


----------



## Varden (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL!  I love it!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd buy Two heheh ;P 

Very funny.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 7, 2006)

That is VERY clever for a T-shirt. Thats funny!


----------



## Skypainter (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL! Now that is a classic!


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Dec 9, 2006)

Make that shirt, I have never been more motivated to buy clothes ever.


----------



## james41777 (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice~!  Such clever ideas :clap: 
 Love the first one..lol


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd buy it!And I'd wear it too!


----------



## wicked (Feb 8, 2007)

*Update*

Ok, I am a total slacker. T-shirts are on hold for the moment, but I will do them. Just need to work out some issues. 

I was going to post a new Year's T Keeper, I had the idea, just never got around to drawing it. And here it is Feb already :wall: . So I will temporarily post my newest fantasy based T pic until I get off my butt and catch up on The T Keepers. 
  As always, thanks for all the very nice comments. :worship: 

     When walking through enchanted forests, never tease the fairies. They have big and hairy friends.


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 8, 2007)

Wicked...only more proof that you friggin' rock


----------



## common spider (Feb 8, 2007)

*Great Job And Great Art Work Keep It Up.*

Your work makes me smile keep up the good work.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 8, 2007)

That's one hairy fairy! Nice one!


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap: 
I'm sorry I missed this thread, and happy I found it! Great toons!
I echo the T farside, and T-shirt ideas.
Thanks for sharing your humor,
Scott


----------



## wicked (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you all. :worship: 

I was in a cynical mood today. Or maybe I was in a where's Waldo kind of mood, I got a bit background happy. 

  Most petstores are pretty good, but there is always that one that gives all the rest a bad name.


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Mar 6, 2007)

Lol! I love it  
Just noticed the dead/neglected stuff in the background too, yeah some petstores are just


----------



## Pyst (Mar 6, 2007)

lol another nice job wicked.


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 6, 2007)

You, wicked, are a comedic genius. It's like the far side with T's.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## Cerbera (Mar 7, 2007)

Most enjoyable...  Nice one...


----------



## Helio (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG MAN URE GREAT!
I'm still laughing with those drawings!
As someone said, keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Mar 7, 2007)

That is absolutely hillarious!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 15, 2007)

Brilliant, all of them.  I cant wait for the shirts, Id totally wear one.  Everyone in my school already thinks Im a nut anyway.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread for the first time--these are hilarious!!  Thanks so much for posting them!
The PMS "not water you incompetent two legged freak" is my favorite, but they're all great.


----------



## DFW Tfan (Mar 20, 2007)

Wicked, you are some kind of artist... great pics, great captions! Thank you!


----------



## DFW Tfan (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you ever come up with T shirts? I bet those would go ever great at shows.


----------



## Avic_Addict (Apr 13, 2007)

Brilliant - What fantastic pictures and excellent humour! Have thoroughly enjoyed this thread so far!


----------



## juggalo69 (Apr 13, 2007)

You should make a printer friendly version, the people I work with would think I'm even crazier then they already do if I started posting them up on our message board


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Apr 13, 2007)

i also like seeing the progress you've made with each one, your drawing style has definately improved with each one.  Its cool to see!


----------



## wicked (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you all again. :worship: 

T-shirts- They were supposed to be done and here by now, but the guy who was going to print them for me seems to be blowing me off. I am back where I started. The local print shops are a bit pricey for small quantity orders. So shirts are on hold again until I find another printer.  

Newest cartoon inspired by my screen chewing G pulchra. She has had to be rescued from the top a time or two because she occasionally gets a tarsal claw caught in the screen.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol very funny! Great artistic photos and very creative ideas! 

That sucks about the shirt, I would love to own one!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 14, 2007)

just found this. very very very funny. excellent work. 
 so where are the rest?
i know you better have 365 by now
if not hurry up
 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :clap:


----------



## Boo (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh wow, i just laughed my a** off. Excellent work :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 18, 2007)

Great!  ,.....,.,.,.......


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Apr 18, 2007)

That's Hillarious!


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow...six months plus since someone bumped this?


----------



## wicked (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Wow...six months plus since someone bumped this?


I figured you all just forgot about me. 
I have been rather distracted with other projects this year. There are two roughs in my folder that need to be finished and inked. I'll see if I can get one of them up this week.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

wicked said:


> I figured you all just forgot about me.
> I have been rather distracted with other projects this year. There are two roughs in my folder that need to be finished and inked. I'll see if I can get one of them up this week.


you should put them in a book or something. I love them.


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't know this existed (new to the board) but I'm really glad I found it.  Your T drawings are so great!  My favorite is the one where they conspire against us by burying the water dishes...every morning I find a mound of dirt where the water dish used to be LOL.  I hope you are able to get back into drawing these, we all love em!


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 18, 2007)

What was that about T shirts??  There's gotta be a way.  Thanks so much for this!  I've so experienced many of the thing you draw.   :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 23, 2008)

wicked said:


> I figured you all just forgot about me.
> I have been rather distracted with other projects this year. There are two roughs in my folder that need to be finished and inked. I'll see if I can get one of them up this week.



I'm still waiting.

I demand a new one.

Humbly, of course. Because that's how I roll.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 23, 2008)

Man those are great.....I would love to see more,If you can get shirts made ill take one.......Awesome


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 23, 2008)

I just found this thread too, and I kept distracting my students taking a test because I was laughing out loud.  I'd buy a shirt, or a calender or a notepad, or a fridge magnet  You name it!


----------



## Stylopidae (Mar 31, 2008)

So to offset my image as the grumpy old man of AB, I figured I'd bump up some perrenial favorites for the newbs.

Also...I though I'd shamelessly ask Wicked to draw another


----------



## macjizzle (Apr 1, 2008)

good bump. i just discovered this thread. funny stuff. haven't experienced most of the happenings in your drawings (new to T's) but am looking forward to them! keep em' comin.


----------



## smof (Apr 2, 2008)

Just found this thread for the first time. Great stuff, Wicked, very funny


----------



## wicked (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry it has taken so long.   I have been busy, and haven't done much drawing for fun. 
This is the one I was going to do for January.


----------



## Water spider (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny (as allways). My favourite is still the one where the tarantulas conspire to bury their water dishes, though (I swear mine are doing that...)


----------



## wicked (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get another one up. Will this make up for it?


----------



## testdasi (Sep 27, 2008)

So funny. :clap: Keep up the good work.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 27, 2008)

The pet store one is my personal favorite. Make a T-Shirt out of that one and I will buy it!


----------



## Suzjohnson (Sep 27, 2008)

Wicked, you have a real gift for observing and satirizing and then, the hard part, getting it down on paper.  I can't express how much I've enjoyed going through all the pages of this thread and, like everyone else, laughing out loud, wishing I had a T t-shirt and eagerly awaiting the next cartoon.  
Thank you!


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 27, 2008)

Suzjohnson said:


> Wicked, you have a real gift for observing and satirizing and then, the hard part, getting it down on paper.  I can't express how much I've enjoyed going through all the pages of this thread and, like everyone else, laughing out loud, wishing I had a T t-shirt and eagerly awaiting the next cartoon.
> Thank you!


Absolutely.  

Your cartoons rock, wicked.  :worship:


----------



## Bosing (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the smile on our faces each time we see your artwork!


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG!! I can't believe I didn't see this thread until now! :wall: 

 Your comics and drawings are genius! Now I REALLY wish I had a scanner to share as well! 

X-P


----------



## bdprice1968 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for finding this. How funny. I Lol'd.
Wicked? Any new ones. Great job.


ZergFront said:


> OMG!! I can't believe I didn't see this thread until now! :wall:
> 
> Your comics and drawings are genius! Now I REALLY wish I had a scanner to share as well!
> 
> X-P


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 26, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> OMG!! I can't believe I didn't see this thread until now!


Me either... then I found a post _by me_ on the first page. :wall: 
I forgot about these cool comics.

NICE drawings *wicked*.   
*thumbs up*


----------



## wicked (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. 

I need to find some time to get more done. 

Here is one of my inspirations, helping me out with another comic strip I do. 






And here is the strip. There are always a few T's,scorps, and other creepy crawlies making their way in. 

http://www.cyberwizardproductions.com/AbandonedTowers/comics/DragonSlayers/strips.html


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 26, 2009)

Had never seen this thread..

these are great!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the first I've seen this thread, and I laughed my @$$ off!!! The tank divider one made me laugh so hard, my kids ran in to see what was so funny. They didn't quite get it (they still ask me why I won't let my Rosie play with my Pokie).

The one about the apartment eviction notice hit pretty close to home too. When my landlord found out about my T's, he came over to check it out. Fortunately, he is a really understanding guy as long as you are straight up with him.

Wicked, you really need to keep this up!!! Great stuff.  :worship: :clap:


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 3, 2009)

wicked said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> I need to find some time to get more done.
> 
> ...


 Haha. I love the T inspecting the handiwork. Great job!

 I HAD to bump this thread. More should see.


----------



## skippy (Nov 3, 2009)

and i thank you for bumping it:clap:


----------



## Endagr8 (Nov 4, 2009)

AMAZING thread! :clap: 

I'd definitely be interested in a T shirt.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 4, 2009)

Killer job! I love them!
-ben


----------



## Exo (Nov 4, 2009)

Those T keepers cartoons are hilarious, you should do more. :worship:


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 4, 2009)

Quoted for truth!



wicked said:


> Sorry it took so long to get another one up. Will this make up for it?


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 21, 2010)

Please don't mind me, just bumping this thread and hoping for a new edition...my favorite one was the pet rivalry one! And with the lol spids appearing, I figured this would be very appropiate to add to the mix.


----------



## B8709 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've never seen this thread til now but I love it. Very funny and good drawing!


----------



## wicked (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Glad you enjoy them.  

I keep meaning to get back here and get a new cartoon done, but I don't seem to draw for fun as much as I used to. Hopefully I can remedy that soon. 

In the mean time, a prototype for a cartoon series I thought about doing - 







One of my bug related "Dragon Slayers, Inc" cartoons (can't remember if I posted it earlier or not)- 






The site for my Dragon Slayers has been changed to - 
http://dragonslayers-by-t-a-markitan.blogspot.com/


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

wicked said:


> Thanks, everyone. Glad you enjoy them.
> 
> I keep meaning to get back here and get a new cartoon done, but I don't seem to draw for fun as much as I used to. Hopefully I can remedy that soon.
> 
> ...


Lol that one is great ! You should make one where the t is on its back ready to molt , and the human is on his bed haha . Naughty , mean little creatures ;P


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 21, 2010)

These are awesome! I've spent my entire day at work going through this between calls. Glad it was bumped! Keep them coming, please!!


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Love These!*

You are a Great Cartoonist! Keep them coming please.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 21, 2010)

Great cartoons . Very funny :clap:


----------



## esotericman (Jul 29, 2010)

Wicked,

How many do you have?  It would seem that it should be time to just put out a book of them already.  I know I'd keep it on my coffee table.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, Indeed!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pede2 (Jul 30, 2010)

that's awesome man!


----------



## wicked (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you. 

Ok, one more. In honor of my friend Tim Benzedrine who helped me get my good humor back after a rotten day.  
(Just hoping he doesn't own a pair of smiley face boxer shorts that might make him misconstrue my good intentions)


----------



## angrychair (Dec 5, 2010)

just had a chance to go through this thread, thanks for the laughs


----------



## pato_chacoana (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread is amazing!! Congrats on all the superb work!!! :clap:

cheers,
pato


----------



## Rabid538 (Dec 6, 2010)

These are absolutely amazing. This hobby needs comics like this. Can't wait to see more :worship:
-Sandra


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 6, 2010)

No worries, my boxers are "He-Man: Masters of the Universe" prints, as you might expect....

Great stuff, Wicked! I'm embarrassed to admit that I forgot about the existence of this thread until you mentioned it. I really need to crawl out of the WH more often!

As others have said, you have extremely sharp wit and a good sense of satire that complements you drawing talents ideally, making a win-win-win set of talents. And I will add that it is extremely flattering that you mentioned me in connection with this latest hilarious offering.


----------



## LirvA (Dec 6, 2010)

lol great thread


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 6, 2010)

Never seen this thread. It's awesome. My favorite would have to be the "Tarantulas kick butt." I would love a shirt like that lol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dexity (Dec 6, 2010)

tehehe great stuff!


----------



## Bjamin (Dec 6, 2010)

That was very entertaining thanks gave me something to laugh about at work today.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 6, 2010)

You keep saying you don't seem to do much drawing for fun anymore so what if we started paying for weekly installments of  The T Keepers??? I loved this thread, lots of very funny cartoons. I would definitely purchase a book of them, it has to be done.


----------



## Arborealis (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely a keeper. I think a coffee table book would be an excellent idea. I know I would buy one and I know quite a few others that probably would as well. ^_^ 

Your drawings are very witty and amusing. Caught myself laughing out loud quite a few times and turned a rotten day into a good one after viewing this thread. I'm half tempted to print out some of those drawings and post them around my invert room. haha. 

Please consider making a book or something. You are more than talented enough and it would be a great joy to hobbyists. ^_^


----------



## rooster & hen (Dec 9, 2010)

Arborealis said:


> Definitely a keeper. I think a coffee table book would be an excellent idea. I know I would buy one and I know quite a few others that probably would as well. ^_^
> 
> Your drawings are very witty and amusing. Caught myself laughing out loud quite a few times and turned a rotten day into a good one after viewing this thread. I'm half tempted to print out some of those drawings and post them around my invert room. haha.
> 
> Please consider making a book or something. You are more than talented enough and it would be a great joy to hobbyists. ^_^


YES YES   Do a book !  It would be great to have around !   Please consider that as it would be a great assett to the hobby !


----------



## SarahAntula (Dec 10, 2010)

these are so gosh darn cute!! LOL Love them!  :clap:
Agreed on the book...I would love to buy a book. 
 thanks for the laughs!

Im now Wishing I could molt LOL


----------



## Kreatz (Dec 16, 2010)

SarahAntula said:


> these are so gosh darn cute!! LOL Love them!  :clap:
> Agreed on the book...I would love to buy a book.
> thanks for the laughs!
> 
> Im now Wishing I could molt LOL


oh i love you too :razz: keep it coming :worship:


----------



## arachnidsrulz12 (Dec 16, 2010)

it will be even awesome if u color it


just saying


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 16, 2010)

There is serious talent and intelligence here. Congrats mate!


----------



## Salamanderhead (Dec 16, 2010)

How about a mating one?  The female doing the "not tonight I have a headache thing" while a horny male is trying so hard.
 Something like that would be good if you did it up I bet.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 16, 2010)

You have great material! I never leave this thread without a laugh. 

 I used to draw for joy but don't as much anymore. I don't know if it's because a lot of my favorite doodles have gone missing but I've made a lot of excuses not to draw now..


----------



## wicked (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. 

I'm afraid I don't have anywhere near enough cartoons for a book yet. Maybe next year I can pull together a calendar. 

But I do have a little something. Since it tis the season, and all that. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I spent the better part of the day trying to figure out how to use the site, so there isn't much there. When my technology challenged brain gets a little more comfortable with it, there should be more. 
<link removed>


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Apr 6, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## JZC (Apr 25, 2013)

Wicked, you still around? Just found this, very, very funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 25, 2013)

Oooh man. This is great/


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 1, 2013)

Wicked:

Can you get back to me by private E-mail at schultz@ucalgary.ca?

Thanx.


----------

